# Show 'n Tell your Hobby



## Hooked

It would be so interesting to see what hobbies we all have, whether related to vaping or not.
This thread has been inspired by @Waine, who started a thoughtful discussion on the importance of having a hobby in his thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-relevance-of-a-hobby-mine-is-vaping.t46250/#post-626420

I love crocheting rugs/blankets, which I do while I'm watching TV. It's relaxing and creative. I love colour and for me it's a delight to decide on which design and which colours I'm going to use for each square. (The blanket is made up of individual squares - you can see the individual squares within the black outlines.) I'm no artist, so I "paint" with wool lol.

Crocheting these blankets is an old tradition - most of you probably have/had a granny who made them. Sadly, the younger women of today don't do things like this and perhaps one day it will be a lost skill.

Not only does this hobby bring me much enjoyment, but some pocket-money too, as I sell the blankets. It's not for the money that I do it, though. The selling prices simply goes towards buying more wool!

Here's a bed blanket or cover, which I have on the bed in the spare room (which has now become The Vape Room!)




And here's a TV rug to drape over the legs on a cool evening.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 119054



@Rob Fisher Oh my Vape! She's a beaut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Aside from coil building, here are some of my hobbies. 
My brother and I have always been car guys, I took to the audio and aesthetic side, while he's a speed junkie. We spend most of our weekends customizing, detailing and tuning.



I'm a pilot in training so naturally I love flying, here are some of the aircrafts I've had the pleasure of doing my training on.






When stress levels are high from the above, I also enjoy sending some rounds down range.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Thanks for the awe-inspiring peep into your life, @Moey_Ismail. You certainly have some fascinating hobbies!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

What an awesome thread!

Well apart from vaping,I have a few hobbies...

I have always been fascinated by cars,although my taste and style has changed over the years,most car guys started at the “fast and furious” type of cars...Im not too worried about the exterior,its the driving I enjoy most.

A pic by a fellow forumite of me and him doing some spirited driving...






I also show dogs,American Pitbull Terriers...









I do some shooting every now and then,but havent gone in a while...always been a dream to compete in the 3 gun sport shooting,maybe thats a good goal for this year.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

@Jp1905 So glad you like the thread! You've shown some fantastic pics - love the ones of the Pitbulls. How many do you have?


----------



## Jp1905

Hooked said:


> @Jp1905 So glad you like the thread! You've shown some fantastic pics - love the ones of the Pitbulls. How many do you have?



I had 4,but my eldest female went to doggy heaven last year,this was her...





Gator is the fawn one,hes a bloody menace,always running,humping or chewing something.


Atticus is the big black boy,and then Diega...Shes got a seriously bad attitude and healthy appetiteand she farts alot








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Moey_Ismail said:


> Aside from coil building, here are some of my hobbies.
> My brother and I have always been car guys, I took to the audio and aesthetic side, while he's a speed junkie. We spend most of our weekends customizing, detailing and tuning.
> View attachment 119055
> View attachment 119056
> View attachment 119057
> I'm a pilot in training so naturally I love flying, here are some of the aircrafts I've had the pleasure of doing my training on.
> View attachment 119058
> View attachment 119059
> View attachment 119060
> View attachment 119061
> View attachment 119062
> View attachment 119063
> When stress levels are high from the above, I also enjoy sending some rounds down range.
> View attachment 119064
> View attachment 119065


Nice CZ! At least I think it is. Got a beefed up 1911A1 myself. Not gone race gun bezerk on it but ported and larger sights, hair trigger, custom grip and heavier recoil spring. Used as a pin shooter clearing a table in 3.4 seconds. Even had a 14 round frame for it at one stage but that was just completely impractical. My FN HP is still standard, gave up on that hobby a while ago. Four stage turret press for reloading the handguns and a single stage press for the rifle. I've been doing DIY for a long time, Lol. Bought a beat up WWII 303 (Indian guard) and restocked and sighted/scoped. Not a sharp shooters rifle but on 250 meters a one inch five shot grouping is possible on a good day. Nice thing was that 40 rounds on the rifle kept me busy all afternoon on the range. The handgun equivalent of about 400 to 600 rounds each.





Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 119054


Rob, your toys always look so much cooler than mine.

Awesome boat!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Rob, your toys always look so much cooler than mine.
> 
> Awesome boat!



I smaak your guns! I did the gun thing many years ago... but now I only have a Baby Glock 26 left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Raindance said:


> Nice CZ! At least I think it is. Got a beefed up 1911A1 myself. Not gone race gun bezerk on it but ported and larger sights, hair trigger, custom grip and heavier recoil spring. Used as a pin shooter clearing a table in 3.4 seconds. Even had a 14 round frame for it at one stage but that was just completely impractical. My FN HP is still standard, gave up on that hobby a while ago. Four stage turret press for reloading the handguns and a single stage press for the rifle. I've been doing DIY for a long time, Lol. Bought a beat up WWII 303 (Indian guard) and restocked and sighted/scoped. Not a sharp shooters rifle but on 250 meters a one inch five shot grouping is possible on a good day. Nice thing was that 40 rounds on the rifle kept me busy all afternoon on the range. The handgun equivalent of about 400 to 600 rounds each.
> 
> View attachment 119081
> View attachment 119082
> 
> 
> Regards


It's a CZ indeed, 75b omega, haven't done any custom work to it as it's my daily carry, just slapped on some night sights and a hogue rubber grip with finger grooves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> I had 4,but my eldest female went to doggy heaven last year,this was her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gator is the fawn one,hes a bloody menace,always running,humping or chewing something.
> 
> 
> Atticus is the big black boy,and then Diega...Shes got a seriously bad attitude and healthy appetiteand she farts alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WOW WOW WOW!!! Just look at the muscles on your old lady who went to doggie heaven. Talk about a 6-pack!!!!! And just look at Gator - his colouring is beautiful! What a dog!! You must be very strong (physically AND mentally) to control them all.


----------



## Hooked

Moey_Ismail said:


> Aside from coil building, here are some of my hobbies.
> My brother and I have always been car guys, I took to the audio and aesthetic side, while he's a speed junkie. We spend most of our weekends customizing, detailing and tuning.
> View attachment 119055
> View attachment 119056
> View attachment 119057
> I'm a pilot in training so naturally I love flying, here are some of the aircrafts I've had the pleasure of doing my training on.
> View attachment 119058
> View attachment 119059
> View attachment 119060
> View attachment 119061
> View attachment 119062
> View attachment 119063
> When stress levels are high from the above, I also enjoy sending some rounds down range.
> View attachment 119064
> View attachment 119065



@Moey_Ismail Oh WOW! For some reason not all the pics showed up the first time that i looked at your post e.g. the two pics of you in the air. Stunning! A short while ago I came across a quote on the Internet and I immediately thought of you:

“The bad news is time flies. The good news is you’re the pilot.”- Michael Althsuler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Rob, your toys always look so much cooler than mine.
> 
> Awesome boat!
> 
> Regards



@Raindance I agree that Rob's pic and boat are awesome, but I love your guns - maybe because I grew up with guns. And so many memories come flooding back ...Both my Mom and Dad did competitive pistol shooting (in SA) and between them they had quite a few guns - and trophies, for that matter. I remember as a kid going to the range with them (Leeukop Prison, somewhere near Gilooly's Farm in Jhb, I think) every Saturday afternoon and when the shooting was over, I'd rush off to pick up the doppies! My Dad taught me to shoot when I was about 12 or 13, but I was never very good at it. Yes I would hit the target, get close to the bull's eye if I was lucky, but never more than that. And let's not forget the many hours I'd watch my Dad cleaning his guns with tender, loving care - an epic Pit Stop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Hooked said:


> @Moey_Ismail Oh WOW! For some reason not all the pics showed up the first time that i looked at your post e.g. the two pics of you in the air. Stunning! A short while ago I came across a quote on the Internet and I immediately thought of you:
> 
> “The bad news is time flies. The good news is you’re the pilot.”- Michael Althsuler


I love that quote, I think I actually used that 1 as a caption to 1 of my in flight pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 119054



@Rob Fisher , love that pic
Boat looks awesome
Would there have been a box of stinkies in the cubby hole in that pic?


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> It would be so interesting to see what hobbies we all have, whether related to vaping or not.
> This thread has been inspired by @Waine, who started a thoughtful discussion on the importance of having a hobby in his thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-relevance-of-a-hobby-mine-is-vaping.t46250/#post-626420
> 
> I love crocheting rugs/blankets, which I do while I'm watching TV. It's relaxing and creative. I love colour and for me it's a delight to decide on which design and which colours I'm going to use for each square. (The blanket is made up of individual squares - you can see the individual squares within the black outlines.) I'm no artist, so I "paint" with wool lol.
> 
> Crocheting these blankets is an old tradition - most of you probably have/had a granny who made them. Sadly, the younger women of today don't do things like this and perhaps one day it will be a lost skill.
> 
> Not only does this hobby bring me much enjoyment, but some pocket-money too, as I sell the blankets. It's not for the money that I do it, though. The selling prices simply goes towards buying more wool!
> 
> Here's a bed blanket or cover, which I have on the bed in the spare room (which has now become The Vape Room!)
> 
> View attachment 119052
> 
> 
> And here's a TV rug to drape over the legs on a cool evening.
> 
> View attachment 119053



Lovely TV rug @Hooked !
So colourful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> Aside from coil building, here are some of my hobbies.
> My brother and I have always been car guys, I took to the audio and aesthetic side, while he's a speed junkie. We spend most of our weekends customizing, detailing and tuning.
> View attachment 119055
> View attachment 119056
> View attachment 119057
> I'm a pilot in training so naturally I love flying, here are some of the aircrafts I've had the pleasure of doing my training on.
> View attachment 119058
> View attachment 119059
> View attachment 119060
> View attachment 119061
> View attachment 119062
> View attachment 119063
> When stress levels are high from the above, I also enjoy sending some rounds down range.
> View attachment 119064
> View attachment 119065



Oh wow @Moey_Ismail 
Man of many talents!
Love the pilot outfit!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , love that pic
> Boat looks awesome
> Would there have been a box of stinkies in the cubby hole in that pic?



Ys Hi Ho @Silver! The carpet on the boat still has to burn marks from those days...  And it was also when Inanda Dam was full!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Jp1905 said:


> I had 4,but my eldest female went to doggy heaven last year,this was her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gator is the fawn one,hes a bloody menace,always running,humping or chewing something.
> 
> 
> Atticus is the big black boy,and then Diega...Shes got a seriously bad attitude and healthy appetiteand she farts alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have some beautiful dogs man, I had a beautiful American Pitbull Terrier but he sadly passed away from tick bite fever . Before I got him I heard bad things about the breed, but after having owned 1 and many, many German Shepherds I can honestly say my pitbull was my favorite, most obedient, most protective and down right most gorgeous of all the dogs I've owned, not to mention the easy coat care as opposed to my German Shedders . He was a registered pup from a breeder in Krugersdorp, can't remember his pedigree too well but he was a bloodsport, carver if I remember correctly. Here are some pics of him, his name was Bandit

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 87hunter

Rob Fisher said:


> I smaak your guns! I did the gun thing many years ago... but now I only have a Baby Glock 26 left.


I'm doing my competency this month for mine.
Did a lot of research and shot every pistol and revolver and have settled on the g26.
It's easily concealed, double stacked and a 17 mag fits into it. It's important if I end up needing it as 11 rounds can go pretty quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Another current hobby, if one can clasify it as such.







Camping spot in 'Die Hel'
Markus kraal 4x4, ended up towing that Disco in front of me out of trouble.
Tierkloof 4x4 with the Suzuki club.
Baviaans with the PE Suzuki club
Going solo in the Cederberg.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> Another current hobby, if one can clasify it as such.
> View attachment 119150
> View attachment 119151
> View attachment 119152
> View attachment 119153
> View attachment 119154
> 
> 
> Camping spot in 'Die Hel'
> Markus kraal 4x4, ended up towing that Disco in front of me out of trouble.
> Tierkloof 4x4 with the Suzuki club.
> Baviaans with the PE Suzuki club
> Going solo in the Cederberg.
> 
> Regards


That Jimny is unbeatable when it comes to 4x4. I have a Hilux with all the fashionable 4x4 mods and had (son wrote it off) a stock standard Jimny - only all terrain tyres. The Jimny beat the Hilux hands down in difficult terrain, e.g. conservation area of the Richtersveld.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Amateur artist here. I paint/draw because it's one of the most relaxing things to do, for me. It's my time out where I can disappear into my own little world.  Here is a painting of mine, done in oil paint:




Here is one of the first water colour paintings of mine: (Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!)




Here is a drawing of mine (a dragon's eye, incomplete):

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Spyro

Mug me once, Shame on you. Mug me twice, you don't have kneecaps anymore.
S&W M&P40.

I'm dedicating the majority of my spare time these days to learning to trade on the stock markets. It's incredibly overwhelming. Other hobbies include shooting, fishing, running, audio and electrical, feeding ducks and ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro

@Hooked how much for a Spyro blanket?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Moey_Ismail said:


> Aside from coil building, here are some of my hobbies.
> My brother and I have always been car guys, I took to the audio and aesthetic side, while he's a speed junkie. We spend most of our weekends customizing, detailing and tuning.
> View attachment 119055
> View attachment 119056
> View attachment 119057
> I'm a pilot in training so naturally I love flying, here are some of the aircrafts I've had the pleasure of doing my training on.
> View attachment 119058
> View attachment 119059
> View attachment 119060
> View attachment 119061
> View attachment 119062
> View attachment 119063
> When stress levels are high from the above, I also enjoy sending some rounds down range.
> View attachment 119064
> View attachment 119065


That evo and s14 though . JDM for the win.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Moey_Ismail said:


> Aside from coil building, here are some of my hobbies.
> My brother and I have always been car guys, I took to the audio and aesthetic side, while he's a speed junkie. We spend most of our weekends customizing, detailing and tuning.
> View attachment 119055
> View attachment 119056
> View attachment 119057
> I'm a pilot in training so naturally I love flying, here are some of the aircrafts I've had the pleasure of doing my training on.
> View attachment 119058
> View attachment 119059
> View attachment 119060
> View attachment 119061
> View attachment 119062
> View attachment 119063
> When stress levels are high from the above, I also enjoy sending some rounds down range.
> View attachment 119064
> View attachment 119065


Jdm ftw.

That s14 and evo. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Derkster_122 said:


> Jdm ftw.
> 
> That s14 and evo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, both of them have some salt and pepper under the hood. The s14 has a 1JZ motor with a GTX35 turbo on ethanol only, it's built as a drift car. The evo has a forged motor, fq400 turbo and fujitsubo 100mm exhaust. Making 385wkw and 230wkw respectively. Anytime you in Johannesburg South pop by


----------



## Derkster_122

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thanks bud, both of them have some salt and pepper under the hood. The s14 has a 1JZ motor with a GTX35 turbo on ethanol only, it's built as a drift car. The evo has a forged motor, fq400 turbo and fujitsubo 100mm exhaust. Making 385wkw and 230wkw respectively. Anytime you in Johannesburg South pop by


Like music to my ears. A mate of mine has an sr20 swapped s13 with a t3t4 setup and forged internals. Goes like stink and is really fun to scare folks in traffic. As for the evo.... been a dream to own one since primary school (I'm 25 now) . These are two of my all time favourites.

Thanks man will let you know if when I'm in the south. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Amateur artist here. I paint/draw because it's one of the most relaxing things to do, for me. It's my time out where I can disappear into my own little world.  Here is a painting of mine, done in oil paint:
> 
> View attachment 119196
> 
> 
> Here is one of the first water colour paintings of mine: (Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!)
> 
> View attachment 119200
> 
> 
> Here is a drawing of mine (a dragon's eye, incomplete):
> 
> View attachment 119198



Wow @Carnival You're so talented! I love the first painting - so tranquil ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> View attachment 119343
> 
> Mug me once, Shame on you. Mug me twice, you don't have kneecaps anymore.
> S&W M&P40.
> 
> I'm dedicating the majority of my spare time these days to learning to trade on the stock markets. It's incredibly overwhelming. Other hobbies include shooting, fishing, running, audio and electrical, feeding ducks and ecigssa.



@Spyro it's great that you have many interests!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> @Hooked how much for a Spyro blanket?



Depends on how big Spyro is!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> Depends on how big Spyro is!


PM sent!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

damn I really need time for a hobby

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@BioHAZarD What you doing between 12 and 3, there is no law that says it should be sleeping?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Room Fogger said:


> @BioHAZarD What you doing between 12 and 3, there is no law that says it should be sleeping?


HAHA in my younger days I would definitely be up gaming but now with a 3 yr old and a 10 week old I am on duty till 12 then sleep till 5 
Need to be semi awake at work

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

BioHAZarD said:


> HAHA in my younger days I would definitely be up gaming but now with a 3 yr old and a 10 week old I am on duty till 12 then sleep till 5
> Need to be semi awake at work


Agreed, I have two 17 and 20, so I also have late nights but for obviously different reasons to you in that regard , enjoy them while they are small, they are actually less hassles. Mine can now disagree with me and I am scared because they are bigger than me! Think I must stop showering in cold water, making me shrink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Room Fogger said:


> Agreed, I have two 17 and 20, so I also have late nights but for obviously different reasons to you in that regard , enjoy them while they are small, they are actually less hassles. Mine can now disagree with me and I am scared because they are bigger than me! Think I must stop showering in cold water, making me shrink.


hehe
nothing a leather belt wont fix

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

BioHAZarD said:


> hehe
> nothing a leather belt wont fix


Theirs is bigger than mine might have to wait until later at night, I know where they sleep

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Room Fogger said:


> Theirs is bigger than mine might have to wait until later at night, I know where they sleep


You should have undermined the self-confidence right from the get-go. Then they wouldn't dare take on dad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Stosta said:


> You should have undermined the self-confidence right from the get-go. Then they wouldn't dare take on dad.


I'm actually fine, they are scared of me as I have a chrome wheel spanner in streetfighting.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Room Fogger said:


> I'm actually fine, they are scared of me as I have a chrome wheel spanner in streetfighting.


Literally lol'd!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Two of my favourite hobbies! I love the outdoors, do a lot of trail running also.

And yes I cycle with a helmet but horse ride without one, because my horse loves me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 119403
> View attachment 119404
> View attachment 119405
> View attachment 119406
> View attachment 119407
> View attachment 119408
> 
> Two of my favourite hobbies! I love the outdoors, do a lot of trail running also.
> 
> And yes I cycle with a helmet but horse ride without one, because my horse loves me!



Love the colour of your horse's mane. Who's his/her hairdresser?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> Love the colour of your horse's mane. Who's his/her hairdresser?


Lol actually since she had the opp to extract her eye because of cancer, she doesn’t allow anyone near her besides me, and I’m a messy oke, hence the hare wat so lyk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Jengz said:


> Lol actually since she had the opp to extract her eye because of cancer, she doesn’t allow anyone near her besides me, and I’m a messy oke, hence the hare wat so lyk


Geeez! @Jengz, bet you have the greatest pet of anybody here! Certainly the largest.

Regarding the bicycle... You know they make those with engines installed as well hey.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Played guitar and bass since I was 14, and always dreamed of owning a Fender, and I finally got one today!




Okay so it's not a guitar or a bass, so maybe counts as the start of a new hobby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Played guitar and bass since I was 14, and always dreamed of owning a Fender, and I finally got one today!
> 
> View attachment 119453
> 
> 
> Okay so it's not a guitar or a bass, so maybe counts as the start of a new hobby!


i sooo need to buy a guitar again

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> i sooo need to buy a guitar again


Sadly I also sold my guitar, and my bass just sits and gathers dust, I rarely get the time to set it up and play it uninterrupted.

Hopefully with this one I will get more time with because it doesn't need to be set up. Beach holiday coming up in February too! So I can already picture it, sitting in a rockpool, beer next to me with the waves crashing around, and the sweet sounds of Hawaii. And a crying baby...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Sadly I also sold my guitar, and my bass just sits and gathers dust, I rarely get the time to set it up and play it uninterrupted.
> 
> Hopefully with this one I will get more time with because it doesn't need to be set up. Beach holiday coming up in February too! So I can already picture it, sitting in a rockpool, beer next to me with the waves crashing around, and the sweet sounds of Hawaii. And a crying baby...


and then you woke up and wet the bed

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> and then you woke up and wet the bed


And subsequently burst into tears!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> And subsequently burst into tears!


it really sucks growing up

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Caramia

My passion:


My beloved fancy goldies:




A very dirty (algae) Edward

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> My passion:
> View attachment 119471
> 
> My beloved fancy goldies:
> View attachment 119472
> View attachment 119473
> View attachment 119474
> 
> A very dirty (algae) Edward
> View attachment 119475
> View attachment 119476
> View attachment 119477



@Caramia What a beautiful horse! Is that you riding?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> @Caramia What a beautiful horse! Is that you riding?


Thanx @Hooked, they were both bred "in the purple" (extremely good sporthorse bloodlines)
And yes, first one is recent (and he is a giant - I am 1.76...with me getting back into riding), the last one is my little miracle champ who sadly had to be put down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> Thanx @Hooked, they were both bred "in the purple" (extremely good sporthorse bloodlines)
> And yes, first one is recent (and he is a giant - I am 1.76...with me getting back into riding), the last one is my little miracle champ who sadly had to be put down



@Caramia "bred in the purple" Ah! I've learnt something new! Sorry about your "little miracle champ". 

I take my hat off to anyone who rides. I went for horse-riding lessons in my thirties. Battled like hell to get on the horse; even worse getting off (I'm not short; I'm down-to-earth). Once on everything was fine - until we started trotting. All my jiggly bits were jiggling all over the place.

I tried to ride an ostrich once, too. I broke the world record for the shortest time on an ostrich. The ostrich went forwards; I went downwards - in front of a whole crowd of people too. I think I'll just ride my car!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> @Caramia "bred in the purple" Ah! I've learnt something new! Sorry about your "little miracle champ".
> 
> I take my hat off to anyone who rides. I went for horse-riding lessons in my thirties. Battled like hell to get on the horse; even worse getting off (I'm not short; I'm down-to-earth). Once on everything was fine - until we started trotting. All my jiggly bits were jiggling all over the place.
> 
> I tried to ride an ostrich once, too. I broke the world record for the shortest time on an ostrich. The ostrich went forwards; I went downwards - in front of a whole crowd of people too. I think I'll just ride my car!


Ja, it is better to start young, I have had students as young as 2 - a little young IMHO, but If the will is there, who am I to argue?
I have been riding for 35 years now, and still learning (I have not even learned how to fall properly yet, and the older one gets, the more one breaks, that why most riders have limps, and back, neck, ankle, knee and shoulder problems)
I recently started proper Western riding, and it is great for anyone


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> Ja, it is better to start young, I have had students as young as 2 - a little young IMHO, but If the will is there, who am I to argue?
> I have been riding for 35 years now, and still learning (I have not even learned how to fall properly yet, and the older one gets, the more one breaks, that why most riders have limps, and back, neck, ankle, knee and shoulder problems)
> I recently started proper Western riding, and it is great for anyone


What is Western Riding @Caramia ?

I think it is riding while drinking coffee, lassoing stuff, and shooting injuns... But I stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> What is Western Riding @Caramia ?
> 
> I think it is riding while drinking coffee, lassoing stuff, and shooting injuns... But I stand to be corrected.


Yeah, basically

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> Yeah, basically


Oo sounds like fun
Sign me up please
I have not been on a horse or shot anything since I was 18

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

My hobby, some of my porttraits:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## RynoP

Really old pic.
Tank is down now, will get back into it next year after buying new house.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> My hobby, some of my porttraits:
> View attachment 119880
> 
> View attachment 119879
> 
> View attachment 119881


very talented

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> Ja, it is better to start young, I have had students as young as 2 - a little young IMHO, but If the will is there, who am I to argue?
> I have been riding for 35 years now, and still learning (I have not even learned how to fall properly yet, and the older one gets, the more one breaks, that why most riders have limps, and back, neck, ankle, knee and shoulder problems)
> I recently started proper Western riding, and it is great for anyone





I think I'll give riding a miss. I don't even need to be on a horse to break something - I just need to walk on the beach. About 3 years ago I fell (still don't why as there was nothing that I tripped over) and broke my shoulder.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> My hobby, some of my porttraits:
> View attachment 119880
> 
> View attachment 119879
> 
> View attachment 119881



@Caramia You're an artist too! Some beautiful portraits there which truly capture the expression the animals' faces. Wow you're so talented!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> @Caramia You're an artist too! Some beautiful portraits there which truly capture the expression the animals' faces. Wow you're so talented!


Thank you so much for the kind words @Hooked, it really means a lot
The top one is of my beloved late Malinois, Otto - that was his best "I'm going to call Wet Nose if I don't get my 7 cookies...NOW!" expression, damn I miss that child, he died of congestive heart and general organ failure just before his 15th birthday (two and a half years back - I lost 3 dogs in that year). 
But at least I have wonderful memories of him, a true one-in-a-million boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words @Hooked, it really means a lot
> The top one is of my beloved late Malinois, Otto - that was his best "I'm going to call Wet Nose if I don't get my 7 cookies...NOW!" expression, damn I miss that child, he died of congestive heart and general organ failure just before his 15th birthday (two and a half years back - I lost 3 dogs in that year).
> But at least I have wonderful memories of him, a true one-in-a-million boy.



@Caramia Oh how dreadful to lose 3 dogs in a year! Quite traumatic, I'm sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

@Caramia 

“Thought: 100 years ago everyone owned a horse and only the rich had cars. Today everyone owns cars and only the rich have horses.”

Author unknown

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

@Caramia 

“Thought: 100 years ago everyone owned a horse and only the rich had cars. Today everyone owns cars and only the rich have horses.”

Author unknown


----------



## Caramia

Hooked said:


> @Caramia
> 
> “Thought: 100 years ago everyone owned a horse and only the rich had cars. Today everyone owns cars and only the rich have horses.”
> 
> Author unknown


And 100 years ago they pulled carts, now they have their own, being pulled by "us"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> My hobby, some of my porttraits:
> View attachment 119880
> 
> View attachment 119879
> 
> View attachment 119881



My gosh @Caramia 
Just looking at that last one again
So real, its amazing!
Such talent you have

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> My gosh @Caramia
> Just looking at that last one again
> So real, its amazing!
> Such talent you have


Thank you so much @Silver, you have just made my day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Just thought I'd share some pics from my last joyride. Route was Rand - Vereeniging - Parys - Klerksdorp - Potchefstroom - Pilanesberg - Rand

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Moey_Ismail 

ZU-FTF looks so cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> Just thought I'd share some pics from my last joyride. Route was Rand - Vereeniging - Parys - Klerksdorp - Potchefstroom - Pilanesberg - Rand
> View attachment 120668
> View attachment 120669
> View attachment 120670
> View attachment 120671
> View attachment 120672


You shoudnt be texting and flying

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Christos said:


> You shoudnt be texting and flying


How else could I call dibs on your Haku Phenom if I didn't have my phone in hand constantly?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Moey_Ismail said:


> How else could I call dibs on your Haku Phenom if I didn't have my phone in hand constantly?


At least up there there is no bumper to bumper or rather propeller to rudder traffic. Damn, that's a scary thought!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

wonderfully talented people on this forum

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

room fogger how's the uke treating yoj


----------



## Steyn777

Besides my new found hobby, Diy mixing, I am a big coffee guy. I buy my grean beans online, roast them, grind them, make blends...I can make one hell of a cup a joe.
Another hobby I've had for a couple of months now is finding work or coming up with quick money making ideas week to week so I can fuel my DIY hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> Besides my new found hobby, Diy mixing, I am a big coffee guy. I buy my grean beans online, roast them, grind them, make blends...I can make one hell of a cup a joe.
> Another hobby I've had for a couple of months now is finding work or coming up with quick money making ideas week to week so I can fuel my DIY hobby.



@Steyn777 Perhaps you could offer suggestions - see my thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/

EDIT: Tagged Steyn by mistake - sorry @Steyn!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

@Room Fogger how is the uke treating you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> @Room Fogger how is the uke treating you


What uke, think you have me mixed up with another peep here.


----------



## Resistance

oops @Room Fogger was supposed to call out @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Resistance said:


> oops @Room Fogger was supposed to call out @Stosta


Absolutely love it! Huge change to go from this tiny thing from a bass, but slowly getting there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Stosta said:


> Absolutely love it! Huge change to go from this tiny thing from a bass, but slowly getting there!


Its a bit awkward but it looks like you got the tenor so the fingerboard is a bit bigger

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Its a bit awkward but it looks like you got the tenor so the fingerboard is a bit bigger
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Diy banjo






Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Resistance

Wood carving





Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

Mosaics





Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @Caramia
> 
> “Thought: 100 years ago everyone owned a horse and only the rich had cars. Today everyone owns cars and only the rich have horses.”
> 
> Author unknown


100 years ago I would've have suffered greatly. Horses just don't like me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Talking about horses there still people riding horse carts in the streets of cape town

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Diy banjo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


I never got to comment so I'm going to now.
always wanted to make one but everyone had something to say.you cant do this and you can't do that.then wanted to source the parts and the guys at Paul bothner N1 said bring in the banjo and well give you the parts.The problem was I needed the parts to build the banjo.so I went home and took the wood from my galley bin.(bin I use for fire wood,offcuts) all pine as I was also told it can't be done and the meranti fingerboard is from a door strutt(help keep the door square on fitting)machined then glued and assembled and used an old pot lid removed the handle and used it as a skin.played fretless for a while but decided to do frets and that was also offcut 2mm copper wire.bought strings as they couldn't tell me to bring in the old strings first and borrowed the Paton's/pins/machine heads from my ukelele.then sprayed it with one of my favourite colours golden yellow and was told to shut up ever since.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Wood carving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile


Always loved wood and working with it and making things.there was never a market for carving in my time so it couldn't pay the bills, but I never really stopped working on the art and when I see a piece of wood that's worthy I find a piece of Africa to carve on it(indigenous to Western Cape)Protea

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Mosaics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile


Mosaics has always been the first art form that I loved for sentimental reasons carvers.
This is a picture I saw I'm a book.I don't know if anyone can see it.I also didn't want to make it colourful so its obvious.
When you see the humming bird collecting nectar from the flower let me know

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH

@Resistance 
Now you have told me I can see it. 
Very good 


Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

DaveH said:


> @Resistance
> Now you have told me I can see it.
> Very good
> 
> 
> Dave


I have had many a people jump up with excitement to ask me if I knew there was a bird in the picture.I thought Ill make it easier because a PIC is two dimentionall

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Resistance said:


> Its a bit awkward but it looks like you got the tenor so the fingerboard is a bit bigger
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


It's a soprano so no luck there.

My fingers are slowly adjusting though, I'm getting better at my chords and the transitions are getting a little smoother each day!

I actually always wanted a banjo, but they are soooo expensive they will have to wait till I give up vaping! How does your DIY one sound?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Stosta said:


> It's a soprano so no luck there.
> 
> My fingers are slowly adjusting though, I'm getting better at my chords and the transitions are getting a little smoother each day!
> 
> I actually always wanted a banjo, but they are soooo expensive they will have to wait till I give up vaping! How does your DIY one sound?


Depending on where you strum it.it candidate sound anything from a banjo to a uke.closer to the bridge it sounds like a uke.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Depending on where you strum it.it candidate sound anything from a banjo to a uke.closer to the bridge it sounds like a uke.
> 
> Resistance is futile


Banjolele

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Stosta said:


> It's a soprano so no luck there.
> 
> My fingers are slowly adjusting though, I'm getting better at my chords and the transitions are getting a little smoother each day!
> 
> I actually always wanted a banjo, but they are soooo expensive they will have to wait till I give up vaping! How does your DIY one sound?


I got a Windsor banjo in process of restoring.a cello in process.soprano uke.saxophone and a few guitars no names brands.had a Gibson electric but not for long it disappeared during the transaction.and a yami c40m I had to sell

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I got a Windsor banjo in process of restoring.a cello in process.soprano uke.saxophone and a few guitars no names brands.had a Gibson electric but not for long it disappeared during the transaction.and a yami c40m I had to sell
> 
> Resistance is futile


And a few horner harmonicas.not all by me but have a small one on my bedstand

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> Diy banjo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


@Resistance Banjos always make me think of the theme song Duelling Banjos from that movie years ago ... do you know which movie I'm talking about? Can't remember the name now.


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> @Resistance Banjos always make me think of the theme song Duelling Banjos from that movie years ago ... do you know which movie I'm talking about? Can't remember the name now.


Deliverance with Burt Reynolds and John voit

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> Deliverance with Burt Reynolds and John voit
> 
> Resistance is futile



That's it! Awful story - I've never forgotten the movie or the theme song


----------



## Resistance

Hooked said:


> That's it! Awful story - I've never forgotten the movie or the theme song


Ja the story was awfull but the movie was good.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

An antique Horner accordion I have, and a Harmonica, and a Stradivarius 1:1 full size violin - never learned to play any

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Caramia said:


> An antique Horner accordion I have, and a Harmonica, and a Stradivarius 1:1 full size violin - never learned to play any


That is so awsome to have a full size Stradivarius.the horner too.my mom has a violin but no where near that ranks.we have also had a horner accordion in the house when we grew up that dissapeared ,but I can't play neither of the two.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> That is so awsome to have a full size Stradivarius.the horner too.my mom has a violin but no where near that ranks.we have also had a horner accordion in the house when we grew up that dissapeared ,but I can't play neither of the two.
> 
> Resistance is futile


At least I can say I know someone who owns a stradivarius

Resistance is futile


----------



## Caramia

Resistance said:


> That is so awsome to have a full size Stradivarius.the horner too.my mom has a violin but no where near that ranks.we have also had a horner accordion in the house when we grew up that dissapeared ,but I can't play neither of the two.
> 
> Resistance is futile


I wish I could play, but was more interested in ponies, tree-climbing, skateboards, roller skates, cars and motor bikes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Caramia said:


> I wish I could play, but was more interested in ponies, tree-climbing, skateboards, roller skates, cars and motor bikes


I grew up with a piano in the house.I feel the same as you.I took to long to start and by the time I wanted to I was too busy.
the things we regret when we get older...

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Resistance said:


> I grew up with a piano in the house.I feel the same as you.I took to long to start and by the time I wanted to I was too busy.
> the things we regret when we get older...
> 
> Resistance is futile


Still have the piano as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Caramia said:


> Still have the piano as well...


If I could I would get one.it has some sort of sentiment behind it even if I can't play.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Lovely day to fly to Kruger International

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 119054


@Rob Fisher , do you still fish a lot?
That hobby have bitten me and I am now starting out and loving it!!!
Nothing close to your caliber!


----------



## TylerD

Raindance said:


> Another current hobby, if one can clasify it as such.
> View attachment 119150
> View attachment 119151
> View attachment 119152
> View attachment 119153
> View attachment 119154
> 
> 
> Camping spot in 'Die Hel'
> Markus kraal 4x4, ended up towing that Disco in front of me out of trouble.
> Tierkloof 4x4 with the Suzuki club.
> Baviaans with the PE Suzuki club
> Going solo in the Cederberg.
> 
> Regards


@Raindance , I used to have a Jimny. Was such an awesome 4x4. Went everywhere with it! Even honeymoon for 2 weeks from top to bottom of Namibia. Etosha all the way down to fish river canyon. Couldn't fault it ever.
Unfortunately it got to small for my wife, me and daughter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

TylerD said:


> @Raindance , I used to have a Jimny. Was such an awesome 4x4. Went everywhere with it! Even honeymoon for 2 weeks from top to bottom of Namibia. Etosha all the way down to fish river canyon. Couldn't fault it ever.
> Unfortunately it got to small for my wife, me and daughter.


Small it is indeed. Took me two years to actually commit to the purchase because of that. Now the double cab stands in the garage collecting dust. The Jimny is perfect for me as a single parent with a grown up child. All she stil requires from me is acces to my wallet, lol.

Took the back seats out and built a storage system and with carefull packing it is amasing what all you can cart allong with it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> @Rob Fisher , do you still fish a lot?
> That hobby have bitten me and I am now starting out and loving it!!!
> Nothing close to your caliber!



@TylerD I have given up competitive fishing... it was an awesome experience that culminated in doing well at Nationals and getting my Natal colours and then managing the Protea Team to World Champs in Spain and getting my Protea Colours. 

These days I just fish club comps and social fishing... but I don't fish nearly as much as I used to... I used to fish at least twice a week and now if I go once a month it's a lot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Nice fishie @Rob Fisher !!

But actually you are still fishing 
Every day
for that elusive perfect vaping device! Haha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> @TylerD I have given up competitive fishing... it was an awesome experience that culminated in doing well at Nationals and getting my Natal colours and then managing the Protea Team to World Champs in Spain and getting my Protea Colours.
> 
> These days I just fish club comps and social fishing... but I don't fish nearly as much as I used to... I used to fish at least twice a week and now if I go once a month it's a lot...
> View attachment 124127


Very accomplished fisherman! Awesome! One day I will catch that size!!! Lol.
So much to learn! So nice to get going with something new and learning so much!
And then theres the equipment......hahaha! So much need and want!!!!


----------



## TylerD

O, and @Rob Fisher , what is happening at the Bassfishing SA forum, I presume, nothing? Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Very accomplished fisherman! Awesome! One day I will catch that size!!! Lol.
> So much to learn! So nice to get going with something new and learning so much!
> And then theres the equipment......hahaha! So much need and want!!!!



Oh ya! This is another huge Rabbit Hole to dive down! Bass Fishing is not a cheap sport!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Caramia said:


> An antique Horner accordion I have, and a Harmonica, and a Stradivarius 1:1 full size violin - never learned to play any



@Caramia Howcome you have them but never learned to play?


----------



## Hooked

Moey_Ismail said:


> Lovely day to fly to Kruger International
> View attachment 124119



Wow! Look at the way she shines! You must have spent the whole night polishing @Moey_Ismail!


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Hooked said:


> Wow! Look at the way she shines! You must have spent the whole night polishing @Moey_Ismail!


The maintenance guys always give her TLC, such a bummer that the visibility was terrible so I couldn't go to Kruger but ended up going to Parys for a quick bite.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Moey_Ismail said:


> The maintenance guys always give her TLC, such a bummer that the visibility was terrible so I couldn't go to Kruger but ended up going to Parys for a quick bite.
> View attachment 124219
> View attachment 124220
> View attachment 124221
> View attachment 124222
> View attachment 124223
> View attachment 124224


Terrified of flying myself, even in the big boys, but that looks and sounds out of this world!

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Moey_Ismail said:


> The maintenance guys always give her TLC, such a bummer that the visibility was terrible so I couldn't go to Kruger but ended up going to Parys for a quick bite.
> View attachment 124219
> View attachment 124220
> View attachment 124221
> View attachment 124222
> View attachment 124223
> View attachment 124224



lol it must be awesome to just fly somewhere "for a quick bite"!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I'm an artist in my free time. Medium preferences are pencil, charcoal, chalk and inktense water colour bars and pens

Some of my works below

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

WOW @RaindanceZA!!!!!! You are extremely talented! I love them all, but the abstract one, below the mandala, is my favourite, followed by the mandala.

EDIT: I spelt mandala as Mandela lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> WOW @RaindanceZA!!!!!! You are extremely talented! I love them all, but the abstract one, below the mandela, is my favourite, followed by the mandela.



Which one is the Mandela @Hooked ?
Maybe im not looking properly


----------



## RainstormZA

Thanks @Hooked. Took me a while to get there.

@Silver this

Not really a mandala.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

This was painstaking - A3 page charcoal with pastel pencils. I had to spray to preserve it once I was finished with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely @RainstormZA !
You got talent!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I found some more

I asked a friend for a partial sheet music and created this

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> I'm an artist in my free time. Medium preferences are pencil, charcoal, chalk and inktense water colour bars and pens
> 
> Some of my works below



1 and 4 especially are quite something @RainstormZA. You are very talented 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Which one is the Mandela @Hooked ?
> Maybe im not looking properly



The first one in the top row. I shouldn't have spelt it with a capital M - I didn't mean Mandela the man. It should be a small 'm'. Will edit my post now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Hooked. Took me a while to get there.
> 
> @Silver this
> 
> Not really a mandala.
> 
> View attachment 129014



@RainstormZA Pls. educate me - why not "really a mandala"?


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Pls. educate me - why not "really a mandala"?



Ok you do have a great point there - why I don't see it that way is beyond me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> This was painstaking - A3 page charcoal with pastel pencils. I had to spray to preserve it once I was finished with it
> 
> View attachment 129016



@RainstormZA this one fascinates me. Every time I look at it I see something else.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA this one fascinates me. Every time I look at it I see something else.



Yeah me too. I'm a follower of the pagan path - I named it As Above, So Below - Earth, Fire, Water and Air.


----------



## RainstormZA

Actually I was going through a tough time - took me a year to get over the death of someone close to me. Hence the strange drawings.


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Actually I was going through a tough time - took me a year to get over the death of someone close to me. Hence the strange drawings.



Ah! Internal chaos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Time to get the knitting needles out again. 

It's particularly important to keep a baby's head warm as that's where the greatest heat-loss occurs, so I knit these baby beanies and booties for newborn babies and donate them to a maternity hospital in the area, where many under-privileged mothers give birth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

That's awesome @Hooked . I crochet when I find the time.

I've made blankets and cute toys for my brothers and sister's kids. So far the cute octopus with curly legs has been win with the two youngest ones.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> That's awesome @Hooked . I crochet when I find the time.
> 
> I've made blankets and cute toys for my brothers and sister's kids. So far the cute octopus with curly legs has been win with the two youngest ones.
> 
> View attachment 132218
> 
> 
> View attachment 132219
> 
> 
> View attachment 132220
> 
> 
> View attachment 132221
> 
> 
> View attachment 132222
> 
> 
> View attachment 132223



Love the curly-wurly! I also crochet blankets - see the very first post in this thread.

EDIT: That lacy one is beautiful! I don't know how to do stuff like that!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Love the curly-wurly! I also crochet blankets - see the very first post in this thread.
> 
> EDIT: That lacy one is beautiful! I don't know how to do stuff like that!



Thanks. It is not difficult - in fact great for beginners. It's called a virus shawl. I'm working on a virus square blanket for my sister. Granted, the Square one was a bit harder. I've even made a virus patterned scarf too

@Hooked do you go to Ravelry.com? I get my free patterns from there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> It would be so interesting to see what hobbies we all have, whether related to vaping or not.
> This thread has been inspired by @Waine, who started a thoughtful discussion on the importance of having a hobby in his thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-relevance-of-a-hobby-mine-is-vaping.t46250/#post-626420
> 
> I love crocheting rugs/blankets, which I do while I'm watching TV. It's relaxing and creative. I love colour and for me it's a delight to decide on which design and which colours I'm going to use for each square. (The blanket is made up of individual squares - you can see the individual squares within the black outlines.) I'm no artist, so I "paint" with wool lol.
> 
> Crocheting these blankets is an old tradition - most of you probably have/had a granny who made them. Sadly, the younger women of today don't do things like this and perhaps one day it will be a lost skill.
> 
> Not only does this hobby bring me much enjoyment, but some pocket-money too, as I sell the blankets. It's not for the money that I do it, though. The selling prices simply goes towards buying more wool!
> 
> Here's a bed blanket or cover, which I have on the bed in the spare room (which has now become The Vape Room!)
> 
> View attachment 119052
> 
> 
> And here's a TV rug to drape over the legs on a cool evening.
> 
> View attachment 119053



Omw that is a beautiful blanket!

I have agree - it's a lost tradition. I'm the last generation to crochet. My gran and great grandmother both crocheted and knitted. My mom used to but no time for it anymore.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks. It is not difficult - in fact great for beginners. It's called a virus shawl. I'm working on a virus square blanket for my sister. Granted, the Square one was a bit harder. I've even made a virus patterned scarf too
> 
> @Hooked do you go to Ravelry.com? I get my free patterns from there



I don't use crochet patterns - don't even know how read one!


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> I don't use crochet patterns - don't even know how read one!



Neither did I. I learnt the majority through video tutorials. Specially on different stitches when you actually learn to read a pattern. It can be taunting at first but gets easier over time. I only started crocheting properly some time last year.


----------

